# [LF] Flower waterers in exchange for heart sweaters & shops



## little10 (May 24, 2020)

Hi! Looking for 4 people to water my small land shown here: (watering can provided)






In exchange, I have:
-extra diys you see on the right hand corner there 
-shops are open (the diys next to able is also free)
-catalogue these sweaters:





Basically looking for volunteers pretty much. If this sounds like an alright trade for you, let me know!


----------



## neoqueenserenity (May 24, 2020)

Hi there! I'd love to come water for the palm tree lamp diy :') I'm Sam from Shywine
Edit: I can bring a watering can nbd!


----------



## m i d o r i (May 24, 2020)

Hi, I'm free to water your flower ^_^ I would like a nmt


----------



## little10 (May 24, 2020)

neoqueenserenity said:


> Hi there! I'd love to come water for the palm tree lamp diy :') I'm Sam from Shywine
> Edit: I can bring a watering can nbd!


great! PMed you code 

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



m i d o r i said:


> Hi, I'm free to water your flower ^_^ I would like a nmt



Thank you! I’ll send you the code as soon as I’m ready


----------



## Licorice (May 24, 2020)

I’ll do it for free. I’m bored af lmao


----------



## little10 (May 24, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I’ll do it for free. I’m bored af lmao



wow ty! i’ll send code soon! you’ll be next


----------



## eudialyte (May 24, 2020)

I can water your flowers as well for 1 NMT!


----------



## little10 (May 24, 2020)

eudialyte said:


> I can water your flowers as well for 1 NMT!



thank you! you’re next 

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

and i don’t need any more since a friend will be my 5th person! tysm everyone!


----------



## little10 (May 25, 2020)

anddddd...open!


----------



## little10 (May 25, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## little10 (Jun 5, 2020)

bump :3 just 15 flowers


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 5, 2020)

I can water


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi ^.^ If you are still looking for someone to water I would love to come  !


----------



## little10 (Jun 5, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> I can water



sorry for my late reply! sending dodo code 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



m i d o r i said:


> Hi ^.^ If you are still looking for someone to water I would love to come  !



thank you! sending code!

i’m just gonna send the code to both (2) people so please be patient! ty!!


----------



## morthael (Jun 5, 2020)

i can come and water as well if you need any more people!!


----------



## little10 (Jun 5, 2020)

morthael said:


> i can come and water as well if you need any more people!!



ty!! will send code 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

done for the day. thank you everyone!! i’m just gonna keep this thread open tho so if you wanna come tomorrow, comment below and i’ll keep track and pm you tomorrow  (i promise i will haha!)


----------



## Sosisa (Jun 6, 2020)

I would love to water tomorrow!


----------



## little10 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sosisa said:


> I would love to water tomorrow!



thank you!! i’ll pm you then ^^


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi,I would like to water tomorrow please


----------



## courtky (Jun 6, 2020)

i'd like to come as well!


----------



## little10 (Jun 6, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> Hi,I would like to water tomorrow please



Thank you!! I’ll let you know then 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



courtky said:


> i'd like to come as well!



Yay thank you! ^^ I’ll message you!


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 6, 2020)

I can do it every day for you for 100 bells per day!


----------



## little10 (Jun 7, 2020)

looking for 3 more for today! gate is already open 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Nitsua 365 said:


> I can do it every day for you for 100 bells per day!



haha well thank you! i don’t know if i’ll be consistent so just whenever you’re free, leave a comment and you can come  and you mean 100 igb? lol


----------



## Adster (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey! I’m available if you’re still looking!


----------



## zenni (Jun 7, 2020)

Ooh can I come and catalog the flower sweater and shop?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 7, 2020)

I would love to come cata if you're still looking for flower water-ers c:


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 7, 2020)

little10 said:


> looking for 3 more for today! gate is already open
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


wait! whats igb again?


----------



## little10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> wait! whats igb again?



in-game bells


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 7, 2020)

little10 said:


> in-game bells


Ok. So 50 bells per day, yeah?


----------



## little10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> Ok. So 50 bells per day, yeah?



wait what?? i think you’re still confused haha. in-game as in what’s used in the animal crossing game. what you use to buy stuff at Nooks and pay off your rent. 100 bells is basically just a coin when you drop it (it’s not even the bell bag), and so 50 is half of that and doesn’t even buy you anything  i mean, from my pov, sure that’s great but it’s basically like free haha.

if you meant tbt, that’s the bells used on this forum and 50-100 is way too high i think. (plus i only got like less than 200 anyway!)


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 7, 2020)

little10 said:


> wait what?? i think you’re still confused haha. in-game as in what’s used in the animal crossing game. what you use to buy stuff at Nooks and pay off your rent. 100 bells is basically just a coin when you drop it (it’s not even the bell bag), and so 50 is half of that and doesn’t even buy you anything  i mean, from my pov, sure that’s great but it’s basically like free haha.
> 
> if you meant tbt, that’s the bells used on this forum and 50-100 is way too high i think. (plus i only got like less than 200 anyway!)


oh... How about 1000 per day then.


----------



## little10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> oh... How about 1000 per day then.



i mean, sure haha. you can come tomorrow  but if the time rn is when you’re usually around, i might have to ask for different people because it’s kind of time for me to sleep here!


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 7, 2020)

little10 said:


> i mean, sure haha. you can come tomorrow  but if the time rn is when you’re usually around, i might have to ask for different people because it’s kind of time for me to sleep here!


can you do 5-6pm


----------



## little10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> can you do 5-6pm



i don’t know what time zone that is. i’m in Japan, JST. Just pm me whenever you’re around and if i’m also available, great. And if not then maybe some other time.


----------



## little10 (Jun 8, 2020)

another day, another bump


----------



## marshallows (Jun 8, 2020)

hello! just wondering but will you offer any tbt in exchange?


----------



## little10 (Jun 8, 2020)

marshallows said:


> hello! just wondering but will you offer any tbt in exchange?



hi!! i don’t have a lot of tbt so no, i’m not using that as payment right now!


----------



## marshallows (Jun 8, 2020)

little10 said:


> hi!! i don’t have a lot of tbt so no, i’m not using that as payment right now!


no worries! would 1 nmt be okay with you? i can come over now and bring my own golden watering can


----------



## Ireuna (Jun 8, 2020)

Anymore slot


----------



## little10 (Jun 8, 2020)

marshallows said:


> no worries! would 1 nmt be okay with you? i can come over now and bring my own golden watering can



i wrote on my post as well, but right now i’m really just looking for volunteers. I know that might make me look cheap...but my watering only takes like 30 seconds, and it seems that a lot of people enjoy just shopping so that’s what I’m going for right now. I do switch things up tho and When my land was bigger before, I used to give out NMT and I might in the future as well when I expand more. So hopefully you can help out then! Thank you tho  !!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Ireuna said:


> Anymore slot



sure! if cataloguing sweaters/shopping is an ok exchange for u!


----------



## marshallows (Jun 8, 2020)

No worries, feel free to PM me a dodo, I'll head over and water your flowers : )


----------



## little10 (Jun 8, 2020)

marshallows said:


> No worries, feel free to PM me a dodo, I'll head over and water your flowers : )



oh, are you sure? haha. i do feel bad kind of rejecting twice   ok, i’ll send code !


----------



## marshallows (Jun 8, 2020)

omg don't even worry! i was just throwing out offers, still very much glad to help out in the end~


----------



## Ireuna (Jun 8, 2020)

little10 said:


> i wrote on my post as well, but right now i’m really just looking for volunteers. I know that might make me look cheap...but my watering only takes like 30 seconds, and it seems that a lot of people enjoy just shopping so that’s what I’m going for right now. I do switch things up tho and When my land was bigger before, I used to give out NMT and I might in the future as well when I expand more. So hopefully you can help out then! Thank you tho  !!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> ...


Do i have to choose between sweater or shopping or both is ok


----------



## little10 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ireuna said:


> Do i have to choose between sweater or shopping or both is ok



of course both!!  i’ll send code in like 5 min


----------



## dollycrossing3 (Jun 8, 2020)

are you still open for help?


----------



## little10 (Jun 8, 2020)

dollycrossing3 said:


> are you still open for help?



sorry, not when you wrote the comment, but now i am!


----------



## Adster (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey! I can come over too if you’re looking for more people?


----------



## little10 (Jun 8, 2020)

Adster said:


> Hey! I can come over too if you’re looking for more people?



Hi! Yes, i just woke up and it’s a new day so I’m looking for 5 people again  it’s 7:56am though so Nook will be open soon but Ables is closed for another hour  I actually didn’t think about that... you can come back later if you want? or now if you don’t mind! Leif is here though.


----------



## Adster (Jun 8, 2020)

little10 said:


> Hi! Yes, i just woke up and it’s a new day so I’m looking for 5 people again  it’s 7:56am though so Nook will be open soon but Ables is closed for another hour  I actually didn’t think about that... you can come back later if you want? or now if you don’t mind! Leif is here though.


That’s all good I’m happy to just help out, not fussed with shopping!!


----------



## -Zora- (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello! If you need any more help I'd love to come water your flower in exchange for cataloging those sweaters!

Also that welcome sign.... did you make that or did you get it from a code? Either way  I really want it


----------



## little10 (Jun 8, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> Hello! If you need any more help I'd love to come water your flower in exchange for cataloging those sweaters!
> 
> Also that welcome sign.... did you make that or did you get it from a code? Either way  I really want it



thank you! let me know when you’re around and i’ll send code ^^ 

I have no talent in the ac design department sadly lol... i found it on twitter from a japanese person’s account!


----------



## -Zora- (Jun 8, 2020)

little10 said:


> thank you! let me know when you’re around and i’ll send code ^^
> 
> I have no talent in the ac design department sadly lol... i found it on twitter from a japanese person’s account!


Lol it's okay I dont either. I will definitely be searching for it tho

Also I am ready now if you'd like help now


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 9, 2020)

I can!


----------



## little10 (Jun 9, 2020)

open for like 30 min! then taking a break

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



applesauc3 said:


> I can!



i’m open now if you’re available


----------

